# Exodus Audio Maelstrom Gen. II 18 in my tahoe



## candyman74 (Jun 28, 2011)

there is some one selling a Exodus Audio Maelstrom Gen. II 18 dual 2 ohm sub by me and i a few questions about that sub. first has anyone else put one of these in a vehicle cause most use it for home audio. second what would be a recommended box in a 01 tahoe, sealed or ported and what cuft? i have a jl audio 1000/1 sub amp to power the sub will this be ok? i appriciate any help. i have 3 jl 12 w3v3s in the truck now and it just doesnt do the lows like i want. will the maelstrom blow the 12s out the water or what?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome!

What size box are the JL's in? Sealed or ported? We can do a modeling comparison to see how the Maelstrom will do.


----------



## candyman74 (Jun 28, 2011)

the 12s are the w3v3 version in a 7cuft ported box after displacement tuned to around 35 hz. the port is 90sq in and 15 inches deep


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Are they the 2 ohm or 4 ohm, how are they wired, what's the final load?


----------



## candyman74 (Jun 28, 2011)

they are 8 ohm wired in series so about a 2.66 ohm load. they are ran by a jl audio 1000/1


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I can't find a 8 ohm, only 2 or 4 ohm.

http://mobile.jlaudio.com/products_subs.php?series_id=25


----------



## candyman74 (Jun 28, 2011)

12 w3v3 8 ohm they might be in the discontinued section


----------



## candyman74 (Jun 28, 2011)

Peak Power Handling: 1000 Watts

RMS Power Range : 75-500 Watts

Impedance: 8 Ohm

Diameter: 12 Inch

Sensitivity: 87.15 dB

DMA-optimized, long linear excursion capability to virtually eliminate distortion and increase sound output

Perform outstanding in compact sealed or ported enclosures

DMA (Dynamic Motor Analysis) modeling to deliver unsurpassed dynamic stability and low-distortion operation within intended power range

Mineral-filled polypropylene upper cone with a metallic JL Audio medallion logo gives the W3's a whole new, classy and sophisticated look

Vented Reinforcement Collar

Insert Molded Suspension / Coil / Terminal Sub-Assembly

Customizable Trim Ring

Elevated Frame-Cooling

Floating Cone Attach Method

Surround Stress-Relief

Free Air Resonance (Fs): 26.72 Hz

Electrical "Q" (Qes): 0.472

Mechanical "Q" (Qms): 7.572

Total Speaker "Q" (Qts): 0.444

Equivalent Compliance (Vas): 2.844 cu. ft. / 80.54 liters

One-Way, Linear Excursion (Xmax): 0.510 in. / 13.0 mm

Reference Efficiency (no): 0.313%

Efficiency (1W/1m): 87.15 dB SPL

Effective Piston Area (Sd): 80.600 sq. in. / 0.0520 sq. m.

DC Resistance (Re): 3.563 ohm

Nominal Impedance (Znom): 4 ohm

Thermal Power Handling (Pt): 300W

Driver Displacement: 0.071 cu. ft. / 2.01 liters

Net Weight: 14.50 lbs. / 6.58 kg 

Priced individually

12W3V3D8 - JL Audio 12" 600 Watt 8 Ohm SubwooferRelated Accessories 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You posted the specs for the dual 8 ohm sub, are you subs dual or single coil? I found the single coil specs if that's what you have.


----------



## candyman74 (Jun 28, 2011)

they are single 8 ohm. are you inputting the data into a program to see the outcome of the subs? 
.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes, I'm almost done.. What is your subsonic filter set at on the amp?


----------



## candyman74 (Jun 28, 2011)

i think 25hz


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Here's a start. Green is the Maelstrom in the same size box as you have, since it's 4 ohm your amp will provide 500 watts. No subsonic filter is required. Yellow is what you currently have with your JL's, the amp is putting out about 800 watts and a subsonic filter at 25 hz. The JL's would do better in a bigger box with this amp if that's an option.


----------



## candyman74 (Jun 28, 2011)

thats pretty cool. the amp does 1000 at 1.5-4 ohms so it would be 1000 at 4 ohms does that change anything? also what port size for the 18? and thanks for doing this.


----------



## candyman74 (Jun 28, 2011)

so what size box would you suggest for the 12s? i really want them to drop but they are 12s and you can only go so low thats why i kinda wanted the 18 so it would hit low


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Both shown with 1000 watts, no subsonic filter required for the Maelstrom unless it has to go under 14 hz. A slot port 3" x 20" x 37" long would have an air speed of under 19 m/s.


----------



## candyman74 (Jun 28, 2011)

so in your opinion what would be louder the 18 or 12? and is that the 18 in a 7 cuft box?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The graph is SPL, the lines cross at 33 hz and both are producing the same output. Above 33 hz the JL's are louder, below 33 hz the Maelstrom is louder. Both subs are modeled in 7 cu.ft.


----------



## candyman74 (Jun 28, 2011)

alright thanks. whats the program your working with and where can i get it? id like to mess around with different box sizes. but hey thanks alot for your time i gotta hit the hey.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The program is WinISD Pro, there a tutorial and a download to the program here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...wnload-detailed-guide-how-use-winisd-pro.html

There are driver files here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...sion/14410-downloadable-winisd-pro-files.html


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I would run a maelstrom in an infinite baffle (no box) and use an external EQ to fix the ridiculous cabin gain you will get.

Don`t bother with ports, they don`t work well in car subs.


----------



## candyman74 (Jun 28, 2011)

So how do I do infinite baffle in a truck. what do you mean don't use ports how man spl guys win competitions with sealed boxes? Im not doing spl I just want lower bass and I haven't seen anyone with this specific sub in a car application. I appreciate all the help so far. Great website


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> Don't bother with ports, they don`t work well in car subs


There are millions who would disagree with that.

Infinite baffle would be building a wall in the back and using the whole back of the vehicle as a cabinet. with 1000 watts you'd have much less out put in the 20 to 50 hz range compared to ported.
​


----------



## candyman74 (Jun 28, 2011)

i dont plan to wall it off. i guess ill just keep my 12s and redesign the box to go lower. is there a free box design program on here anywhere? if anyone would like to help me out with a design the back of the truck is 49 wide and i can go 25 high and up to 42 deep. thanks. and the subs are jl audio 12 w3v3 8 ohm subs.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> 49 wide and i can go 25 high and up to 42 deep


That's about 25 cu.ft internal volume. 15 cu.ft. net volume tuned to 23 hz will get you much lower than what you currently have. It would need a 22 hz subsonic filter and a slot port of 66 square inches that is 15.5 inches long.

You can design a box here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/enclosure-volume-calculator/














​


----------



## candyman74 (Jun 28, 2011)

isnt that an awful lot of space for 3 12s 5 cuft each? i need to mess with that box program a little more but is that pretty accurate in predicting out comes.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Here's the WinISD driver file, save it to the Drivers folder in the program. You can model the sub in different box sizes and tunings and find a combination you like.

View attachment JL Audio 12W3v3 8 ohm.wdr


The program does not account for cabin gain which is substantial.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

I think you'll see after playing around in that program how much a large enclosure tends to aid in low end extension. I have 1 15" in almost 11 cf to get low.


----------

